# Possible Disease?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

After extensively searching here and the net with no luck I am hoping that someone can identify these symptoms.

I have a female guppy and a female swordtail that both seem to have heavy tails (best way to describe it). They do not swim irradically, however their tails seem to weigh the back half of their body down. They can swim straight with some effort, otherwise they swim with their head up and their tails down. Appetites seem to be fine, however the swordtail is now spending a lot of time on the bottom of the tank and the guppy at the top.

Any ideas?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This is usually caused by a internal infection OR physical obstruction in intestines causing pressure in area of swimbalder will give same symptoms... fish ends up standing ( nose down ) or sitting ( nose up ) instead of "nose level to tail" position in water. 

Usual first "treatment" is to move fish to smaller tank so one can dose and decrease water pressure on the fish. Recommend 2 tablespoon Epsom salt for 4 hour period then 45% water to reduce the Epsom salt concentration. Idea is to see if some solid material will "pass" from the fish and fish then "rights self". 

IF nothing passes... a choice of antibiotics of 'braod spectrum" types would be next choice.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for your response fish_doc. How many gallons for the two tbs of Epsom salt?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with Doc on the Epsom Salt 2 T per gallon or you can use frozen peas. I just zap a couple peas in for a few seconds and shell them then crush the peas to make them smoothe. Most fish love it and it helps them poo easier. Doc also said to try antibiotics of 'broad spectrum" I use Maracyn Plus.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry about that. 
I have my standard tank I use but as Mary said whatever you use it should be 2 Tablespoons per gallon.

Somthing to remember about using salt.
Live plants - If you have a tank with live plants, avoid using salt. Plants can be damaged with a relatively low dosage of salt, which is one reason its best to treat sick fish in a hospital tank rather than your regular tank.
Scaleless fish – Scaleless fish, are very sensitive to salt. Even a small amount could harm them. Tetras are also fairly sensitive to salt.


----------

